# Spinning- electric wheel



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

One of my fiber friends who spent a day with us at Rhinebeck bought a little electric wheel. She is an excellent spinner and has been hard at work spinning up the world's largest bag of roving on her manual wheel. She loves it and is spinning away fast and furious without the treadle. Don't know the brand but it comes in a "burlap" bag. She is not old an crickety, just wanted to be portable - now she can spin on car trips and anywhere - amazing!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have one of these amazing machines - maybe she has a Hansen eSpinner? That comes with a stiff burlap carry bag. 
I seem to be getting "old and crickity" since spinning sessions would aggravate my ankles and knees, no matter which of my wheels I'd spin with. My husband got the wheel for me when I broke my shoulder in 2 places and was laid up. It was very depressing to not be able to spin or knit. With the Hansen, I could set it off to the side of me, switch fiber hands so I could be spinning again (and no depression!). 
The spinner is so light (about 2 lbs) and small and portable. My other portable wheel is a Schacht Sidekick, a wonderful wheel, but a bit harder to cart around. I'm a big fan of things that make life and happiness possible . 
BTW, I'm from NJ (live in CO now), and love the area you live in. What kind pf sheep do you have?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I got to try the Hanson espinner this past Saturday, it was fun!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love my espinner too. It is so quiet too. I've not used my regular wheel since I got it . Wonder if I ever will.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a friend who just got an Ashford espinner. I'm afraid that I have espinner envy....


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone else spin on a wheel let alone see an espinner in action. (I need to get out more....)


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I love my Hansen. I'm considering sell my other wheels now.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting and hoping that the Electric Eel will be made again! I've got my name on the list for it, but my name's been on the list for a loooong time. Sigh.

Hazel


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I bought the Ashford Espinner with the foot pedal (only controls on/off-not speed) I LOVE it! I am actually selling my Louet and my hitchhiker wheels (keeping my Ashford Country spinner tho- can't think about parting with that one!LOL! I am not "old and crickety " yet- altho getting there! Just love the portability with the Espinner


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to have an electric spinner for the speed and portability. The price isn't that bad compared to other wheels but out of my reach. You hardly ever see a used one for sale. Sigh...


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

tofino5 - I have American Miniature Cheviots - a good medium spinners wool, 3-4" .


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I would love to have an electric spinner for the speed and portability. The price isn't that bad compared to other wheels but out of my reach. You hardly ever see a used one for sale. Sigh...


The Electric Eel, Heavenly Handspinner, and Babe's electric spinner are all reasonably priced. For some reason, the first and the third aren't available currently. The Heavenly Handspinner uses Irish tension, which people tell me may just grab the fiber out of my hands. So, I keep waiting and hoping that the others will become available again some day.

Hazel


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

My DH bought me a Hansen last year at Rhinebeck, which is the one I wanted, having several friends who have them, but hadn't really taken time to work with it until the last few weeks (this last year my job has been a bear) and I love it! The fact that the bobbin speed is constant makes for easier and more consistent drafting, which results in a more even single. I've been spinning the last of the Corriedale from my late flock of sheep (there may be new sheep in the spring, maybe) the last three weeks. I started plying the first two bobbins on Sunday, got about half of each bobbin plied, which filled the third bobbin. Wound it off onto my niddy noddy last night, by my count, there are about 376 yards of yarn, and I still have the remaining half of the two bobbins to ply. I started that last night and hope to have it done by the end of the week. What I wound off last night hung really nicely, no overtwist skewing! Again, something I'll attribute to the steady speed. Of course, my shoulders are killing me from all this <G>. Now I'm deciding whether or not to dye these skeins (I'm using natural cream Corrie wool) before I knit them. Of course, it would be nice if I had a clue what I wanted to knit with them. And I've still got about 4 lbs of the Corrie left to spin. That said, I've also got a couple of braids of yak and silk.....and some cashmere....and I bought a quill for it this year...and some bison fiber...and some cotton.....

I really am perplexed now whether to take this or my Lendrum to the Gathering next week. I'll probably take both.

Oh, yes, my Hansen has a Woolee Winder on it. Totally fascinates my husband by watching it move across as I spin. Love that.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> My DH bought me a Hansen last year at Rhinebeck
> 
> What a great husband you have!
> I'm thinking about selling a couple of my wheels since I don't think my knees and ankles will change for the better. I love the Hansen as an electric because it's so quiet, small, light, and totally adjustable. So easy to use & cart around.
> My husband took a video of the Woolee Winder in action so I could see how it worked. It's fascinating!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I love my Hansen. I'm considering sell my other wheels now.


I'm also thinking of selling all my wheels. I'm not a hoarder and thankfully I've got a buyer for one already!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> The Electric Eel, Heavenly Handspinner, and Babe's electric spinner are all reasonably priced. For some reason, the first and the third aren't available currently. The Heavenly Handspinner uses Irish tension, which people tell me may just grab the fiber out of my hands. So, I keep waiting and hoping that the others will become available again some day.
> 
> Hazel


my Firefly can also grab the fibre. A quick and easy fix is lacing the thread. It's a dream now with no tug of war ! I can post a pic if you'd like.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

One of the things I'll say about the difference between spinning with a wheel and an electric spinner, is that I have not yet reached the point where my Hansen is as contemplative an experience as my wheels are. I don't know if it will come in time, but there is a zen of wheel spinning that brings calm and relaxation, but I'm not there yet with the Hansen. Fiber prep with the e-spinners is also vital. You can stop the wheel to smooth out a lump or a bump a bit more easily than with the electric, but I have found a tip I got from Celia Quinn years ago of twisting back the twist with your fingers as you go to get twist in slubs does work nicely with the electric and it's becoming automatic now as I go.

My biggest issue right now with the electric, is with plying such large bobbins full of singles. I have bursitis in both shoulders and I've been feeling it as I ply. I'm learning that not more than an hour or so of plying is enough at a time.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

To all who are thinking about selling their wheels. Would you please post here. Used spinning wheels are hard to come by.

Thanks,


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> One of the things I'll say about the difference between spinning with a wheel and an electric spinner, is that I have not yet reached the point where my Hansen is as contemplative an experience as my wheels are. I don't know if it will come in time, but there is a zen of wheel spinning that brings calm and relaxation, but I'm not there yet with the Hansen. Fiber prep with the e-spinners is also vital. You can stop the wheel to smooth out a lump or a bump a bit more easily than with the electric, but I have found a tip I got from Celia Quinn years ago of twisting back the twist with your fingers as you go to get twist in slubs does work nicely with the electric and it's becoming automatic now as I go.
> 
> My biggest issue right now with the electric, is with plying such large bobbins full of singles. I have bursitis in both shoulders and I've been feeling it as I ply. I'm learning that not more than an hour or so of plying is enough at a time.


I love reading all opinions on this forum. So much to learn too. I'm relatively new to spinning. Just over two years so I've not had years of treadling to compare to. I have found my consistency on the espinner is remarkable to what it was when I treadled. I find myself falling asleep over my espinner something I never did with my Bliss. Treadling just doesn't do it for me and I've happily given it up.

I agree about plying. It hurts between my shoulder blades and is definitely not my favourite pastime. By the time I come to plying I want to get this yarn done and dusted.

It took a while to find the right height for my espinner and once I had that, things improved a lot with aching shoulders and not hunching over


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

janetec said:


> To all who are thinking about selling their wheels. Would you please post here. Used spinning wheels are hard to come by.
> 
> Thanks,


Great idea. I've just sold a wheel on Craigslist. Could have posted it here. The other wheel I'm selling is in the UK.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I love reading all opinions on this forum. So much to learn too. I'm relatively new to spinning. Just over two years so I've not had years of treadling to compare to. I have found my consistency on the espinner is remarkable to what it was when I treadled. I find myself falling asleep over my espinner something I never did with my Bliss. Treadling just doesn't do it for me and I've happily given it up.
> 
> I agree about plying. It hurts between my shoulder blades and is definitely not my favourite pastime. By the time I come to plying I want to get this yarn done and dusted.
> 
> It took a while to find the right height for my espinner and once I had that, things improved a lot with aching shoulders and not hunching over


I'm not ready to give up my Lendrum, she's been with me for too many years, and my Merlin Tree CVM is just too lovely a wheel to part with. I'd consider selling the Kromski, although I bought that one for my GD, but she's not likely to sit long enough to learn to spin for a long time.

I'll have to post the Hitchiker I want to sell though.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm an eternally beginning spindler, because I just don't do that 15 minutes of practice per day. I really need to!

I have a number of spindles, and my favorites are Spindolyns. I've spun on various wheels, and I just don't enjoy them. I can't tell you exactly why. Maybe it's because I'm a total klutz and operating a treadle (or treadles) while making sure the wheel spins while fiddling with fiber is way more than my klutziness will allow. I've owned two wheels: an Ashford Traditional, which I sold, and later a Babe double treadle, which I also ended up selling. No more regular spinning wheels for me.

BUT I do indeed LUST for an electric spinner! I've heard such good things about the Electric Eel, and it's affordable, at least for me. I just don't have the funds for the e-spinners that run $1000 and up. The Electric Eel isn't currently being made; the man who owns the company is starting a Kickstarter soon to get up to date, and then the EE will be available in 2017.

However, I may've found a used EE for sale! Keep your fingers crossed that that works out!

Hazel


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm an eternally beginning spindler, because I just don't do that 15 minutes of practice per day. I really need to!
> 
> I have a number of spindles, and my favorites are Spindolyns. I've spun on various wheels, and I just don't enjoy them. I can't tell you exactly why. Maybe it's because I'm a total klutz and operating a treadle (or treadles) while making sure the wheel spins while fiddling with fiber is way more than my klutziness will allow. I've owned two wheels: an Ashford Traditional, which I sold, and later a Babe double treadle, which I also ended up selling. No more regular spinning wheels for me.
> 
> ...


The EE is a good one to see if this is the route you want to take. I have a friend who just cannot come to grips with spinning . Too many things to do at once. I think she'd be great on the espinner as well.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I never thought of posting my wheels or spindles here. Good idea.


----------

